# Hurrican Sandy update!!



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hope everyone stayed safe! I'm worried about energyvet...has anyone heard from her? The pics on our news station were horrible. Let us know?? God Bless!! Jen


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

no the last she posted was that the electric was down and she only had a little battery left on her phone. lets hope she is okay.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

This makes me worry! Anyone know what part EV lives in?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

yeh shes from Atlantic Highlands, New Jersey.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

According to huffington post. Atlantic highlands got flooded. Prayers goes out to you n your fam and flock EV!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the news robopetz. We appreciate it. I was looking up her location last night and my heart sank when I saw where she is exactly on the map.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

still no word from her ?


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I hope she and her birds got out. I have family in NJ but they are more in,and but they said its was really bad east wise. Total devastation. Lets keep EV in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

sandra said:


> I hope she and her birds got out. I have family in NJ but they are more in,and but they said its was really bad east wise. Total devastation. Lets keep EV in our thoughts and prayers.


i agree, ive been checking daily hoping she has been on. im hoping she is fine and got out ok.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

rob said:


> i agree, ive been checking daily hoping she has been on. im hoping she is fine and got out ok.


Me too! I hope all are safe.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

rob said:


> still no word from her ?


Not on fb either.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

is she on facebook?


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm on FB too, that would be great to you all on FB too! I didn't think about that.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

I have her email if someone wants to try to get ahold of her threw that


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I will try. I hope she's ok.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

sandra said:


> I will try. I hope she's ok.


[email protected]


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

rob said:


> is she on facebook?


Yes she is. Nobody on there has heard from her either. She sure has had one heck of a year this year.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lets just hope it due to power failure.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi! Wow what a ride. Just got my electric back on like an hour ago. Had 4 feet of water surrounding my house on all sides. It was pouring in my basement windows. 4-5 feet of water in the basement. No phones, heat (50 - 60 outside),no electric. Had to charge my phone in my car, and now they're rationing gas! The night of the storm it was me, the chickens, dogs, parrot and cats all up in my tiny bedroom. Scary night! Watching the water rise from my upstairs bedroom window. Really thought I might die but I was ready if that was the case. 

Great to be back though. Glad to see you missed me. . Nice to know I matter a little to some.


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Hi! Wow what a ride. Just got my electric back on like an hour ago. Had 4 feet of water surrounding my house on all sides. It was pouring in my basement windows. 4-5 feet of water in the basement. No phones, heat (50 - 60 outside),no electric. Had to charge my phone in my car, and now they're rationing gas! The night of the storm it was me, the chickens, dogs, parrot and cats all up in my tiny bedroom. Scary night! Watching the water rise from my upstairs bedroom window. Really thought I might die but I was ready if that was the case.
> 
> Great to be back though. Glad to see you missed me. . Nice to know I matter a little to some.


Welcome back..we were getting worried about you! How's everything?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

we where more than a little worried. its good to have you back safe and sound.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I am so glad to hear from you energyvet! We all were vert concerned! I have family in NJ and they said it was very bad! It is so good to hear you made and all your critters made it!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

So gald your back and safe...we all missed you!! Jen


----------



## TerryQui (Sep 10, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Hi! Wow what a ride. Just got my electric back on like an hour ago. Had 4 feet of water surrounding my house on all sides. It was pouring in my basement windows. 4-5 feet of water in the basement. No phones, heat (50 - 60 outside),no electric. Had to charge my phone in my car, and now they're rationing gas! The night of the storm it was me, the chickens, dogs, parrot and cats all up in my tiny bedroom. Scary night! Watching the water rise from my upstairs bedroom window. Really thought I might die but I was ready if that was the case.
> 
> Great to be back though. Glad to see you missed me. . Nice to know I matter a little to some.


OMG! I bet your house got damaged and you sound so upbeat. AND there is another storm tonight. Praying all is ok. hugs.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok. Weather has started to cooperate for the most part. It's cold at night like 40s or lower. Still have no heat as furnace, AC, washer and dryer freezer all were totaled. Replaced the hot water heater do at least I have lights and hot water to shower. Chickens are doing well in the shed. I think the neighbor cat is trying to dig under the shed to get in but no luck so far. Today I put a 4 by 4 there to hinder more digging. My red comet just started laying yesterday! You'd think with the cold and shorter days but true to comet form I'm getting little brown eggs from her yesterday and today. 

I'm still really overwhelmed and busy with clean up. Not getting to the forum often. 

I'll check back again soon with another update.


----------

